# We go OFFLEAD!



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

My brag is for something that I would think that for most folks would be a very modest one.

But a big one for me and my current dog - a 5+yo male GSD.

We have been working VERY hard on his off leash control (lacking due both to his handler (Me) and training, as well as my own medical issues in the past 4+ years).

And also to his very, very curious, but very friendly, pushy, "dominant" personality - he figures he wants to know everything about everybody and everything that we see. Hard to control. Loves to go running up to people that he sees out in public. Oh, and throw in a bit of DA (to certain usually male dogs with a similar personality). So with all that we have been VERY reluctant to take him off leash in any type of public situation.

So today we had a RALLY class indoors at our OB club building with two rings set up very closely together. And we also got together to do some training (offlead) in an enclosed empty tennis court with another person and her GSD.

My boy really distinguished himself in both venues - doing the Rally stuff with a dropped lead in the ring while another big dog (who he has had a few issues with in the past) did some recalls and jumping in the adjacent ring. And with his good friend right next to us and also sometimes in our ring (he is the Rally instructor!) - still worked very well with the dropped leash.

And in the tennis court session he did a nearly perfect series of random recalls - including while he was playing with the other dog about 30' away as well as when he was sitting in front of the other handler being fed treats by her. Usually one "Come" and he was running to slide to a perfect sit in front of me!
He also did a great string of heeling and stays and the like.

One of those days in dog training that make the other kind of results worth it!

I must savor it while I can!

(We are making progress it would appear! --- thus this brag!!!!!)


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What a great feeling! Congrats on the awesome progress!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks to all! I am quite proud of my guy! 

Small progress to many dogs and owners but a BIG day for my sometimes hardheaded pushy (but SO sweet!) dog!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Keep up the great work


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Your hard work is paying off, congrats!!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay!!!! Woohoo!!! Congrats!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yaheeeeeeeeeeeee:groovy: Hope to be able to post something similar one day too!


----------



## GSD mum (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats on training, I do hope you keep to CA leash laws.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

That is the best feeling in the world! Congrats!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the rewards of training feel so niiiiicccceeee.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow that is great!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

GSD mum said:


> Congrats on training, I do hope you keep to CA leash laws.


 
As far as I know, there aren't any inside a private building.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

And YES to all - it is a GREAT feeling when you say "Come" with no physical connection, and the dog leaves something/someone that they are really interested in and comes trotting back to you!

Thanks to all.


----------

